# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Sprunggelenk-Fraktur

## Hanno_S

Moin zusammen,

habe mir letzten Dienstag in Heidkate mein Sprunggelenk gebrochen! Falls ein netter Helfer dies hier liest, noch mal danke, habs auch bei "windsurfing-kiel.de" geschrieben.

Ich wollte mal hren, ob sich noch so ein Pechvogel hier im Forum rumtreibt. Mich interessiert natrlich brennend, ab wann ich wieder richtig surfen darf! Tennis darf ich erst wieder im Oktober/November spielen. Hoffentlich gilt dies nicht fr Windsurfen. MeinArzt meinte zwar, dass ich frher windsurfen drfte. Er htte auch mal vor 20-30 Jahren gesurft und wisse um die Belastungen bescheid. Aber vor so vielen Jahren war Windsurfen ja nun doch ein anderer Sport.

Also falls es euch auch so wie mir ergangen ist, her mit euren Erfahrungen.

Beste Gre

Hanno

----------


## robinbob

Erstmal gute Besserung! Wie ist es denn passiert? Hab mir mal beim skaten das Sprunggelenk gebrochen, allerdings war ich da noch ziemlich jung (so 14) und ich war ca. 4 Monate spter wieder auf dem (Windsurf)Board... Ich denke aber du msstest pnktlich zum Herbstwind wieder fit sein!

Gre,

Robin

----------


## surf_40

Hatte das vor 6 Jahren beim Skateboardfahren. Weber C-Fraktur. Gebrochen Ende Juni, geschraubt und Titanplatte rein. Nach 6 Wochen durfte ich die Belastung von "0" auf 100% erhhen.  Nach 8Wochen durfte ich wieder laufen und voll Arbeiten. War dann Ende des Jahres wieder auf dem Wasser und Weihnachten Skifahren. Durch die Platte hatte ich dabei eine Blase von innen bekommen. Durchgescheuert am Schraubenkopf. Wenn du ne Platte eingebaut hast, enmpfehle ich dir, die so frh wie mglich rauszunehmen. Die schrnkt nmlich die Beweglichkeit ein.

Jetzt ist alle wieder gut. Dauer aber ein wenig, also Geduld.

Viel Spas beim Heparin-Spritzen 

CF

----------


## christianG

...habe mir das Sprunggelenk gebrochen, weil der Fu in der Schlaufe stecken geblieben ist, als mein Material bei neun Windstrken weggeweht wurde. Autsch! - Es braucht einfach Zeit, vor allem die Reha Manahmen haben sich im Nachhinein als wirklich wichtig herausgestellt. Je besser Du das Reha Programm durchziehst, desto besser wird es dir (auch nach Jahren) damit gehen. 

Viele Gre,

Christian

----------


## Hanno_S

Moin zusammen,

vielen dank fr die netten Tipps. Mache zur Zeit fleiig Physio und hoffe dann im Herbst wieder aufs Wasser zu kommen. Das mit der Platte bzw. den Schrauben hab ich auch schon gedacht. Merke die nmlich jetzt schon manchmal.

Gre und noch mal thx euch

Hanno

----------


## Bobo

@Hanno,
habe hier deinen Post gelesen und bin jetzt in der gleichen Situation.Fuknchel rechts gebrochen mit OP und Titanplatte.Bin am Mittelstrand beim Sprung schief aufgesetzt.
Wie gehts dir jetzt mit deinem Fu?
Gru Uwe

----------


## Itzig

Moin!
Ich habe mir bereits einmal rechts und einmal links das Sprunggelenk gebrochen (jeweils beim Eishockey). Da ich fr diesen Sport schnell wieder fit werden wollte, und das berlicherweise und bei meiner ersten Verletzung mindestens 10 bis 14 Wochen dauerte, habe ich nach alternativen Ideen gesucht. Ich habe mir dann einfach einen zweiten Boot (statt des Gips) besorgt und bin bereits wenige Tage nach Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus und versehen mit einem Wasserdichten Pflaster fr die OP-Narbe intensiv schwimmen gegangen. Meine Therapeuten waren vom ERgebnis begeistert. Nach 5 bis 6 Wochen war ich wieder fit. Vielleicht ist das ja auch eine idee fr Euch!
Gute Besserung weiterhin!

----------


## Bobo

Hallo Itzig,hrt sich ja gut an.Du scheinst nicht besonders ngstlich zu sein.Hast du eigentlich mit der Titanplatte weiter deinen Sport oder Windsurfen gemacht?Einige Leute sagen ,das wre nicht ungefhrlich weil der Knochen dann mit der Platte empfindlicher ist.

----------


## Itzig

Also beim Hockey hat es schon genervt, weil der Schuh recht viel Druck ausbt und das schmerzt am anfang dann doch ein bichen. Alles andere war aber kein Thema. Brechen solltest Du Dir die Mauke aber auf keinen Fall nochmal, wenn das ganze Zeug drin ist - dann wird es gaaaanz unangenehm. Ansonsten habe ich mich aber nciht einschrnken lassen und war mit der ganzen Schwimmerei nach meinen Sechs Wochen im Boot fitter als davor ;-)
Weiterhin gute Genesung

----------


## Bobo

...ja, das es dann unangenehm ist,wenn der Knochen bricht kann ich mir vorstellen.Die Frage ist nur wie leicht er brechen kann.Aber das kann wohl niemand genau sagen.Ich bin halt unsicher was ich dem Knochen zumuten kann.Ich meine, man kann ja aufpassen beim Springen ,aber ob das dann reicht oder der Knochen doch so empfindlich ist, das man garnicht surfen sollte?Das wre allerdings extrem frustig!
Gru Uwe

----------


## Itzig

eine Garantie wird die niemand geben. Sieh die Zeit, bis das Zeugs wieder ausgebaut wird einfach etwas lockerer -  Den Trippleloop kannste danach auch noch ben ;-)

----------


## nucleusdentatus

ich kann nur eimpfehlen nichts zu berstrzen. wenn du jetzt zu hastig handelst kann das folgen fr den rest deines lebens haben. bei jedem verluft die wundheilung etwas anders. gibt deinem krper die zeit die  er brauch. das sprunggelenk ist schlielich das gelnek auf dem du den rest deines lebens herumlaufen willst! also nicht zu frh (ber-)belasten und das material nur entfernen wenn es dich strt. aber nicht frher als ein jahr nach op! alles gute!

----------

